# Essential Depot



## jewels621 (Jun 28, 2017)

Just placed an order at Essential Depot for stuff I needed. They're running a 50% off entire website special through July 5th. I'm a member of their Greener Life Club ($5/mo) so also got my 20% regular discount on top of that, plus a free 5 lb cube of shea butter (can get 1 per month with any order) plus a free soap drying tray that holds 100 bars (can get 1 every 6 months with any order). Feels like a jackpot day!


----------



## amysoap (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm a  customer for many years now, and though I don't buy frequently, I keep an eye on certain prices. It appears to me that certain prices have doubled just in time for this 50% sale.  For example, I've had my eye on the cylindrical soap mold at 49.99. I was looking forward to seeing it for $25-$29 during this 50% off sale.  Instead, it is showing a list price of 79.99, and a sale price of 39.99. This is not the sale I was hoping for.


----------



## Rusti (Jun 28, 2017)

amysoap said:


> I'm a  customer for many years now, and though I don't buy frequently, I keep an eye on certain prices. It appears to me that certain prices have doubled just in time for this 50% sale.  For example, I've had my eye on the cylindrical soap mold at 49.99. I was looking forward to seeing it for $25-$29 during this 50% off sale.  Instead, it is showing a list price of 79.99, and a sale price of 39.99. This is not the sale I was hoping for.



I'm kind of unimpressed too, to be honest. I was also hoping for a lot better than what they have listed today. Most of it does in fact look like the price was raised just in time to drop it so it ends up being 20% instead of 50.


----------



## Saranac (Jun 28, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> I'm a member of their Greener Life Club



How exactly does this club work?  I need another mold (I already have 1 from them), and the club looks like a good idea, but it seems like there's a catch. . . somewhere. . . .


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saranac said:


> How exactly does this club work?  I need another mold (I already have 1 from them), and the club looks like a good idea, but it seems like there's a catch. . . somewhere. . . .



I haven't found a catch, yet. I pay $5/month through PayPal and it's more than paid for itself with the discount and the freebies.

And to be fair....they did put out a statement earlier this month that prices were going up. And I still feel like the prices are fair on the things I order from them consistently. Don't order if you're not impressed.....just thought I'd share that there's a sale going on.


----------



## earlene (Jun 28, 2017)

I did not know about the free soap drying tray that you can get free once every six months!   I Just ordered lye from them last month and if I had known, would have also asked for the drying tray.  Now I have to look again. 

ETA: Here is the link to their page that says about the drying tray on the greener life club informational page.


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 28, 2017)

earlene said:


> I did not know about the free soap drying tray that you can get free once every six months!   I Just ordered lye from them last month and if I had known, would have also asked for the drying tray.  Now I have to look again.
> 
> ETA: Here is the link to their page that says about the drying tray on the greener life club informational page.



They must have just added it because, I, too, ordered last month and it wasn't there then! I'm liking it, though. I've gotten the shea butter free before, but don't use it fast enough to order more every time I place an order. I love that you can get both!


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2017)

I placed an order and it's interesting that I can get both the tray and the 5 pound cube of shea for only $6.00 more in shipping cost.  Just amazing.  I've wondered about those drying trays.  It'll be great to try one out for free (so to speak.)


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 4, 2017)

Earlene I have 3 of the curing racks: what do you want to know?

I will say this - they're quite heavy when full.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 5, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> ...
> 
> And to be fair....they did put out a statement earlier this month that prices were going up. And I still feel like the prices are fair on the things I order from them consistently. Don't order if you're not impressed.....just thought I'd share that there's a sale going on.



I think that raising prices along with a 50% sale is a fair and ethical method of easing into the new pricing, so the increase is not such a shock.  Now, if they lowered the prices after the sale, that would be an entirely different story.


----------



## maya (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't shop there, they handled some problems with their lye poorly, blaming the soapers for the bad lot of lye. They have a couple of other practices I am not comfortable with, among them the YouTube channel sponsored by them and how the hostess treats people, and the quality of their goods. I also think that raising the prices right before a sale is unethical at the very least.  THESE ARE JUST MY OBSERVATIONS.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 6, 2017)

In Europe there is a law that prices have to have been the main and clearly advertised prices for a while before they can be used as the "previous" prices in a sale, so that people can't do this sort of thing


----------



## Millie (Jul 6, 2017)

That's how it should be! In the States we have a crazy shopping day called 'Black Friday' where people have occasionally been stampeded to death in the swarm of shoppers trying to grab a deal. Prices rise the week before so everything can be put 'on sale'.


----------



## earlene (Jul 14, 2017)

Well, apparently I didn't place that order.  I was sure it went through and have been wondering when it would come.  Checked today and there is nothing at the ED website to verify my order.  And nothing from UPS (Who I think would deliver it.)  I'll have to double check my usual payment method to see if I paid for it like I thought I did.  This is very strange.

ETA:  Nope, didn't pay for it either.  I guess the order just failed to go through.  Oh, well, I guess it really saved me a lot of money in the long run.  But I won't be getting that free soap curing tray any time soon after all.


----------

